# Molnija 3602 Enquiry



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello,

About 3 weeks ago, I ordered a beautiful Molnija skeleton from solod. After said time, I checked the order on their website, and it had not yet been shipped. I enquired as to why, and just today received a response saying they can't get one due to the closing of their factory, and will give me full refund. I'll admit to beeing quite ticked off, as I was looking forward to the watch.

So now to the main point of this thread: Does anyone know where I can still get one? I've found many skeletons, but the one on solod was the only one I truly class as a skeleton, not even possessing a face. Ideas?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Chelyabinsk factory ceased production in late 2007. Stock and parts have become increasingly difficult to find and a strong market has been built up, particularly in the Ukraine, supplying 'franken watches' cobled together from assorted bits.

Ebay is your best bet, but it takes a lot of time sifting through the entries to find anything that looks genuine. Looking for a skeleton like the one illustrated is going to be the proverbial needle in a haystack.

Julian (L)


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

At this point, I'm just willing to settle for any Russian skeleton. Anyone know of a reliable watch seller with skeletons for sale?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ruwatch over at Germany still has a couple of skeleton Molnijas but not that particular one. The thing is, I have no experience with them, I don't know how reliable they are...


----------

